# Coyote Trapping...



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I've had it up to here with those VERMIN!!! -#&#*!-O*--

I bought a few traps and have a great location with multiple dens in close proximity but I am unsure on the Regs, Do i need permit just to trap coyotes? what if you get something else in your traps? I just need some advice from a fellow trapper to get me started in the right direction... any info will be greatly appreciated..


----------



## NewbieScott (Aug 22, 2016)

I know there are no license or permits required to kill yotes unless you want to get the bounty. Then you have to register here http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/762 
I know nothing about the trapping aspect of it though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you have to follow all the trapping regulations even though coyotes are not protected. At a minimum you'll need a trap registration number ($10), and you'll need to follow the rules established in the furbearers guidebook--bait restrictions, releasing non-target species unharmed, etc... You might as well get a license and bobcat permit so you can keep bobcats, badgers and other protected species if you get lucky. 

I tried trapping a few years ago. It was very hard, but very fun. We caught one giant racoon in a month of trapping. I hear coyotes are very hard to trap. They're smart and wary. Good luck!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Coyotes are one of the hardest animals to trap. You can go to Youtube and watch how involved it is.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

is it hard to sell the furs? and where is a good place to do so?


----------

